# Lake Bastrop ????



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Was invited to the lake for the weekend and decided to bring my flounder boat for some night fun. I didn't find out til after that there is no bowfishing. I found very little info but the question is,technically we weren't "bowfishing" we just used my flounder gigs. We're supposed to go back in a couple weeks and would like some input so I know to leave the boat at home


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty sure that still isn't legal. I'd call the LCRA office and find out for sure. They stock fish for grass control there. You can't bowfish on Fayette country Res either, also an LCRA lake. You can bowfish on certain LCRA lakes, but they have specific regulations.


----------

